# Karjan conducting Dvorak symphony 9



## mevvehiht (Aug 7, 2013)

I've been looking for a video of Karajan conducting the complete symphony with the Berliner Philarmoniker in 1966.
There are a few brief videos (youtube etc) that have only a small segment of the entire symphony.

*Herbert von Karajan 
Dvorak Simphony n. 9 New World Symphony
"Aus der Neuen Welt"*

There are many videos for his 1992 performance, but not for his 1966 one.
Thanks very much.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mozart-Dvorak-Karajan-Concerto-Symphony/dp/B00424NWHS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1375869101&sr=8-2&keywords=karajan+dvorak+dvd


----------



## mevvehiht (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks very much.
--------------------------


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

United States as well. http://www.amazon.com/Concerto-Symphony-Blu-ray-Herbert-Karajan/dp/B00424NWHS/

Thanks for pointing this out. I am a huge fan of Clouzot. I hope they will release the other three films he did with Karajan.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

HOLY COW! I ordered this bluray and watched it tonight. If there is such a thing as classical music porn, this is it! I've never seen anything so beautifully photographed, and Karajan is at his absolute peak. Amazing stuff. I have dozens of symphonic DVDs and a dozen or two more blurays, but I have never seen anything like this. Desert island disk for sure.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

bigshot said:


> HOLY COW! I ordered this bluray and watched it tonight. If there is such a thing as classical music porn, this is it! I've never seen anything so beautifully photographed, and Karajan is at his absolute peak. Amazing stuff. I have dozens of symphonic DVDs and a dozen or two more blurays, but I have never seen anything like this. Desert island disk for sure.


yeah this is how advertising done.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

but why pay? download it for free - http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4117008


----------



## mevvehiht (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks. I couldn't figure out how to download it though.


----------

